

Nokia N9 has no problems multitasking 36 apps - emwa
http://mynokiablog.com/2011/09/20/video-nokia-n9-review-eng-meego-os-for-dummies-no-problems-multitasking-36-apps/

======
Geee
I don't think any phone solves the multitasking problem UX-wise quite as
elegantly as the N9. iOS' double-click and Android's long-press isn't anywhere
that natural, not to mention that there's live view of all applications which
shows updates without even switching apps. That's really useful if I have
multiple chat windows open for example.

